# Need some RCA/Minidsp help



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

Just finished wiring up my new system completely and was testing everything to make sure the channels aren't crossed or backwards. I have 2 vifa tweeters up front and 2 tang band drivers in the front doors, and no rear door speakers. 2 10" image dynamic subs in the trunk. 1 amp for the subs, 1 4 channel amp for the components up front and a Mini DSP running with a PAC LOC. Subs work fine. Please take a look at my crudely made ms paint diagram to show how I have it set up right now:










The problem I have is that the tweeters are playing sound, but the door woofers are not. I double checked all the wiring and it is intact and connected properly. All joints were soldered at the speakers themselves. RCAs are connected all the way as well. Balance for rt and lt is correct. All the adjustments on the factory eq are set at zero. If I adjust the fader on the factory eq, all the way max on front plays bass only, and all the way rear plays highs only. The RCAs on the 4 channel amp have the tweeters running to the front channel and the woofers running to the rear channel. No adjustments have been made on the amp either.

On the minidsp I have a base tune file with no settings adjusted other than the crossover points set at 2000 hz as seen in this screen shots below. Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong? How should the factory EQ be set so it doesn't mess with the minidsp?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like you didn't connect the PAC RCAs correctly. Double check those. Ignore the manual here. Simply fade to each channel completely, and keep swapping RCAs until you get the sound coming out of the correct channel. Repeat for all other channels.

When you fade to the front completely, only your tweeters and door speakers should be playing, and when you fade to the rear completely, only your subs should be playing. 

Once that's done, check in the minidsp tabs to make sure none of your channels are muted. We'll figure out the rest from there.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, yeah it was a pretty noob mistake on my part. I got the fade and balance issues sorted out, and sound from all 4 speakers up front. Everything is out of tune though and not very loud. I just need to get a hold of a laptop so I can start tuning everything now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

HellaciousA said:


> Thanks, yeah it was a pretty noob mistake on my part. I got the fade and balance issues sorted out, and sound from all 4 speakers up front. Everything is out of tune though and not very loud. I just need to get a hold of a laptop so I can start tuning everything now.


I'm pretty sure you can remove the miniDSP unit and tune it on a computer using just the USB cable to power it, then plug it back in when it's done. The power fitting for it is removable, so it makes disconnecting it very easy. 

You said Tang Band rear front speakers...didn't you go with the Silver Flutes? 

You'll want to set the gains on the PAC harness all the way up to maximum level, if you haven't already. Also, once you play around with the basic miniDSP plugin, I would highly recommend you buy the advanced 2-way plugin. It allows you to set a high pass on the door speakers (which will be more effective than the one on your 4-ch amp), which helps increase power handling and allows you to turn them up louder before they run out of excursion, and also allows you to run a lower tweeter crossover point due to being able to run a 48db/octave filter.

Looks like you started with BW filters. I'd set those to LR as you should be able to get a steeper slope that way.


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

I did go with Silver Flutes, must have been thinking about the tang bands for my other car. I do have the gains on the PAC harness all the way up, hopefully I'll have more time in the next few days to start with the tuning. I'm just glad the install is done finally.


----------

